
Show HN: Hypergolix: effortless, end-to-end encrypted IoT development - nbadg
https://github.com/Muterra/py_hypergolix_demos/tree/master/echo-101
======
nbadg
Hello! The tl;dr is: IoT is a totally new arena for privacy and security, and
existing best practices either don't work well for eg. playing with a
Raspberry Pi, or require trusting companies like Facebook with access to your
baby monitors. I want to play with my Pi, and I don't particularly like
Facebook etc, so I started working on an alternative.

Golix is an end-to-end encrypted, open protocol that enforces privacy at
something approximating layer 5 (not exactly though... Golix doesn't lend
itself to easy comparisons with the modern web). Roughly speaking, it's PGP
with key encapsulation totally separate from data encapsulation, and
everything statically hash addressed and routed by public key fingerprint
instead of IP address. That also makes it really powerful (including, for
example, seamless LAN fallback when your internet goes out).

Ideals are great, but privacy is mostly only a secondary market concern.
Hypergolix is built on top of Golix, with the goal of presenting a compelling
economic argument for using the protocol. Put plainly; IoT development is a
pain in the ass, and Hypergolix substantially decreases time to market for
developing new applications. In the short term, I'm focusing on the Raspberry
Pi, Beaglebone, etc.

I'm happy to answer any questions and looking forward to the feedback. If you
think the project is worthwhile, please consider contributing to our
OpenCollective!

Some more information:

[https://opencollective.com/golix](https://opencollective.com/golix) (for
monetary support; also backers will have access to a private pre-alpha
release)

[https://github.com/Muterra/doc-golix](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-golix)
(protocol documentation; includes a security whitepaper)

[https://github.com/Muterra/py_golix](https://github.com/Muterra/py_golix)
(protocol implementation)

[https://hypergolix.com/](https://hypergolix.com/) (join the mailing list)

[https://github.com/Muterra/py_hypergolix](https://github.com/Muterra/py_hypergolix)
(full Hypergolix source code)

